# Auto rental pricing - Kauai



## Cathyb (Aug 12, 2011)

Just did a search for 12/26-1/5/2012 for Compact car -- forget any great pricing!  For Tugger's information-- this is with taxes and fees included:

Priceline                 $898
Hotwire                   923
Expedia                  1177-1604
Car Rentals Co.         923


----------



## siesta (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty high demand week ... But if you make a refundable ressie, you may be able to find smething last minute with name your own price.


----------



## PClapham (Aug 12, 2011)

*Price for 1/7-14/12*

Try discount hawaii car rental


Base Rate Total 143.09 USD
> Your base rate total is guaranteed; Taxes are estimated and may be subject to change.
> Mandatory charges:
> 143.09 car
> 0.00  options
> 0.00  equipment & services
> 0.00  protections
> 78.09  taxes & fees
> 8.01  total taxes
> 70.08  total fees
> $ 221.18 TOTAL
> L5 rate terms

Anitak


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2011)

We have used Discount Hawaii Car Rental the last 3 years - they will check all the companies and find the best price for you.  Holiday weeks are always higher.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 12, 2011)

*Brands C and X*



DeniseM said:


> We have used Discount Hawaii Car Rental the last 3 years - they will check all the companies and find the best price for you.  Holiday weeks are always higher.



Denise: Went to their website and had to check the 'holiday' button.  They came up with Option Brand C and Brand X.  Do  you know what that means and the difference between the two?


----------



## BevL (Aug 12, 2011)

PClapham said:


> Try discount hawaii car rental
> 
> 
> Base Rate Total 143.09 USD
> ...



How did you get a quote for 2012?  Their rates only go up to 2011.  Just put in a request and ask?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Denise: Went to their website and had to check the 'holiday' button.  They came up with Option Brand C and Brand X.  Do  you know what that means and the difference between the two?



Hi Cathy - just put in a request and ask, and you will get a quote.  You don't have to put in your credit card, so you have no obligation if you don't like what you get.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2011)

BevL said:


> How did you get a quote for 2012?  Their rates only go up to 2011.  Just put in a request and ask?



Yep!  No obligation.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Denise: Went to their website and had to check the 'holiday' button.  They came up with Option Brand C and Brand X.  Do  you know what that means and the difference between the two?




Cathy, if you click the "Reserve This Car" button you'll see a new page with a black banner that says Brand X is Alamo, Brand C is Thrifty, and Brand B is Budget.  At least it is on the buttons I clicked.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, their prices look good for SUVs but we'll see what they come up with for our Jan trip.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 13, 2011)

*Mahalo Dave*



BMWguynw said:


> Cathy, if you click the "Reserve This Car" button you'll see a new page with a black banner that says Brand X is Alamo, Brand C is Thrifty, and Brand B is Budget.  At least it is on the buttons I clicked.
> 
> Dave



Many thanks!


----------



## yeereid (Aug 13, 2011)

Go ahead and request a quote from Discount Hawaii.  You can always cancel if their rate is not favorable and if you do cancel (you just reply to the email), they will confirm your cancellation but will even ask you if you found a lower rate elsewhere and what it was so they can attempt to match!  Great service.  I've found that Discount Hawaii Rentals and/or Costco are usually the lowest besides Hotwire or Priceline.  The difference is that with Hotwire and Priceline, you do not get a free non-spouse second driver and adding that additional driver can sometimes double your inital quote!  Discount Hawaii and Costco always include a second driver (spouse or otherwise) for free.


----------



## iceeu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

I always find the best rates at Alamo through Costco.  Geez, I wish I was going back to Kauai.  WE were there in March and it seems it was a hundred years ago!!


----------



## happymum (Nov 24, 2011)

Very happy with my quote/reservation from Discount Hawaii. Now to get the Costco rate you need to live in the US, so that wasn't an option for me. Discount Hawaii was WAY less than Carrentals.com.
Many thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## toby9116 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Discount Hawaii*

Discount Hawaii also offers choices with free additional drivers. When we were on Maui and Kauai this month it was just DW and I so we used the free spouse choice. When we go to Kauai with the family in January I rented 2 cars each with 2 free additional drivers so everyone can come and go as they wish


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 25, 2011)

Join Alamo Insiders and you will always get the free spouse driver too.

Try autoslash.com too - at first glance, their quotes are too high but they will continue to look the best deal for you.  They found extra discount coupons that I did not know about.


----------



## kenie (Nov 25, 2011)

happymum said:


> Very happy with my quote/reservation from Discount Hawaii. Now to get the Costco rate you need to live in the US, so that wasn't an option for me. Discount Hawaii was WAY less than Carrentals.com.
> Many thanks for the recommendation!



I wonder if any Canadians have booked through Costco and gotten the rate??


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 2, 2011)

I got a better rate thru AAA than I got with Discount Hawaii.  Same car, full size Chevy Impala.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2011)

I seem to always get a better price using my corporate rate with Avis than with either Discout Hawaii or Costco.  The only times I've beat that rate were by using Priceline.  But I'll give both of them another try for our trip to Maui next year.


----------

